# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  برنامه ساعت دیجیتال در c

## arosake_ghermez

سلام 
من یه سوال تقریبا ساده دارم
برای نوشتن برنامه ساعت دیجیتال  تو c باید چی کا رکرد؟
یعنی چه جوری برنامه رو نوشت
من تا یه قسمتهایی برنامه رو نوشتم ولی یه مشکلی دارم
باید با پیکسل ها تو سی کا رکرد یا خیلی راحت تر این حرفاست 
برنامه من مشکل داره اونم اینه که مرتب محدوه ای که ساعت در آن نوشته می شه پاک می شه و زمان نوشته می شه به همین علت صفحه برنامه به صورت چشمک زن میاد
من نمی دونم چه جوری می شه این برنامه رو نوشت
فقط یه هفته وقت دارم و دوباره باید برگردم 
استادمون هیچی نگفته وهیچ پیش زمینه ای  در مورد اینکه چه جوری باید این برنامه رو نوشت ندارم
لطفا هر کی هر چی می دونه راهنماییم کi
اینم ادرس ایمیل : badbadake_rangi@yahoo.com
ممنون

----------


## arosake_ghermez

> سلام 
> من یه سوال تقریبا ساده دارم
> برای نوشتن برنامه ساعت دیجیتال  تو c باید چی کا رکرد؟
> یعنی چه جوری برنامه رو نوشت
> من تا یه قسمتهایی برنامه رو نوشتم ولی یه مشکلی دارم
> باید با پیکسل ها تو سی کا رکرد یا خیلی راحت تر این حرفاست 
> برنامه من مشکل داره اونم اینه که مرتب محدوه ای که ساعت در آن نوشته می شه پاک می شه و زمان نوشته می شه به همین علت صفحه برنامه به صورت چشمک زن میاد
> من نمی دونم چه جوری می شه این برنامه رو نوشت
> فقط یه هفته وقت دارم و دوباره باید برگردم 
> ...


این ایمیل منه ،badbadake_rangi@yahoo.com
لطفا زودتررررررررررررررررررررر  ررر

----------


## emad_67

منظورت فقط یه ساعت ساده هست یعنی مثلا با اعداد  و این چیزا پیاده سازی بشه یا حالت گرافیکی داشته باشه؟ من یه چیز تو این مایه ها با C++‎ نوشتم البته با تغیرات اعداد که گفتم. فقط اگه C++‎ بلدی قسمت هایی رو که مشکل داری دقیق تر بگو تا توضیح بدم.



> برنامه من مشکل داره اونم اینه که مرتب محدوه ای که ساعت در آن نوشته می شه پاک می شه و زمان نوشته می شه به همین علت صفحه برنامه به صورت چشمک زن میاد


در صورتی که ساعت به صورت یه خط ساده در خروجی چاپ میشه در انتهای دستور خروجی از "r\" قرار بده تا فقط اون خط پاک بشه.

----------


## fkaz_fkaz

من برنامه ای رو که میخواهید نوشتم این که گفتید صفحه جشمک میزنه و صفر چاپ میکنه واسه ی اینه که توی اور حلقه ی فور آخرb\ رو تا11 تعریف نکردین یا توی printf اول سه تا جای خالی نگذاشتین
در هر صورت اینم برنامه فقط یادتون نره تو printf اول بعد از آخرینd%سه تا جای خالی بذارین

#include <stdio.h>
#include <windows.h>
void main()
{
 int hour=0,min=0,second=0,i;
 for( ; ; )
 {
  printf("%d:%d:%d   ",hour,min,second);
  second++;
  if(second==60)
  {
   second=0;
   min++;
  }
  if(min==60)
  {
   min=0;
   second++;
  }
  if(hour==24);
  hour=0;
  Sleep(1000);
  for(i=0;i<11;++i)
   printf("\b");
}}

----------


## arosake_ghermez

استادمون هیچ توضیحی نداده که منظورش از ساعت دیجیتال چی بوده
j قسمت اصلی برنامه ای که نوشته ام اینه البته هنوز کار داره واسه امتحان کردن نوشته ام.  تو حلقه گذاشته ام اون مشکل رو پیدا کردم.
در ضمن برنامه باید امکان تنظیم ساعت رو داشته باشه که البته کاری نداره این قسمت اگه با خود توابع ساعت تو سی کا رکنیم و لی این مدلی که شما نوشته این هم فکر می کنم بشه گیج شدم نمی دونم منظور استاد چی بوده
کد رو بنید و نظرتون و بگین:
 

char timebuf[9];char ch;for(;;){   _strtime(timebuf);    setcolor(15);    settextstyle(0,0,5);    setcolor(BLUE);   _strtime(timebuf);    clearviewport();    rectangle(170,140,500,320);    outtextxy(180,200,timeb 
 
ما باید از توابع گرافیکی استفاده کنیم . ولی منظور از ساعت دیجیتال شکل گرافیکی خاص نیست در یک خط ولی
با استفاده از توابع گرافیکی.
یه مشکلی هم هست اینکه توابع نوشتن تو گرافیکی ورودیشون رشته است.وباید ما تبدیل کنیم کار کردن ساعت به صورت کاملا درست اشکالی ایجاد نمیکنه؟.
بابا من وقت کمی دارم یکی کمک کنه

----------


## emad_67

برنامه ای که من نوشتم با C++‎ هست و یه برنامه خیلی ساده هست و رنگ و گرافیک و این چیزا هم استفاده نشده. چون من با visual C++‎ و در ویژوال هم توابع setcolor و یا هدر graphics.h اصلا وجود نداره البته ممکنه جایگزین هایی داشته باشه که من بلد نیستم. برای پیاده سازی هم از توابع time خود C++‎ استفاده نکردم. تقریبا مثل چیزی هست که جناب fkaz_fkaz گذاشتن و با کلاس هم نوشته شده. در ورودی هم مقدار ساعت و تاریخ رو ازت میگیره و شروع به نمایش میکنه. البته اگه با c برنامه رو میخوای که برنامه من به دردت نمیخوره چون اگه کامپایلر C++‎ نداشته باشی نمیتونی اجراش هم بکنی. ولی اگه خواستی بگو بزارم.

----------


## hesamsalehnamadi

سلام اینم یه ساعت دیجیتالی .. حالشو ببر

----------


## JAFAR680

سلام
داداش خیلی خیلی مرسی

----------


## baran elec

> من برنامه ای رو که میخواهید نوشتم این که گفتید صفحه جشمک میزنه و صفر چاپ میکنه واسه ی اینه که توی اور حلقه ی فور آخرb\ رو تا11 تعریف نکردین یا توی printf اول سه تا جای خالی نگذاشتین
> در هر صورت اینم برنامه فقط یادتون نره تو printf اول بعد از آخرینd%سه تا جای خالی بذارین
> 
> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <windows.h>
> void main()
> {
>  int hour=0,min=0,second=0,i;
>  for( ; ; )
> ...


 دوست عزیز سلام میتونی برای من برنامه ساعت دیجیتال رو با AVR و برنامه  نویسی C برام بفرستی  . خیلی برام مهمه. ممنونت میشم  و امیدوارم همیشه  موفق باشی

----------


## Arashdn

> دوست عزیز سلام میتونی برای من برنامه ساعت دیجیتال رو با AVR و برنامه  نویسی C برام بفرستی  . خیلی برام مهمه. ممنونت میشم  و امیدوارم همیشه  موفق باشی


از تاپیکای خیلی قدیمی سایت ...
ای کاش تاپیک جدید می زدید ....

 تو AVR یه مشکلی کوچیکی هست که منم با این الگوریتم داشتم
انجام این دستورات هر کدوم یه زمانی میبره که در CPU چند گیگاهرتزی کامیپوتر قابل صرف نظره ...
ولی تو میکرو که پردازنده زیر 8 مگاهرتزه زمان انجام این دستورات خودش باعث خطای قابل توجهی میشه ...
فک کنم باید یه جوری زمان اجرای دستورات رو اندازه بگیریم و از 1000 کم کنیم و در Sleep (در AVR دستور delay) بزاریم ....

----------


## Miremadi

برنامه ساعت ديجيتال باميكرو كنترلر با زبان c
وهمچنين برنامه نوشتن helloدر ٧ تا سون سگمنت كه از چپ وارد بشه و از راست خارج بشه
وبرنامه خانه هوشمند با ٤ تا سنسور مثلا دما رطوبت co2  ودود كه اگر دما از فلان مقدار بيشتر باشه كولر روشن بشه يا رطوبت به فلان برسه پنجره باز بشه و.....

----------

